# Rhine in Flames



## spat (May 23, 2005)

We would like to see one of the Rhine in Flames events. We will be in Germany the last 3 weeks of September. I have looked at various websites re dates, place, etc, but would appreciate hearing from any motorhomers who have actually been, know where we might camp, any other practical advice. Thanks.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

spat said:


> We would like to see one of the Rhine in Flames events. We will be in Germany the last 3 weeks of September. I have looked at various websites re dates, place, etc, but would appreciate hearing from any motorhomers who have actually been, know where we might camp, any other practical advice. Thanks.


Hi Fellow Timberland owner,

We saw it in the mid eighties and it's well worth a visit. We used Camping Schinderhannes which is about 8 miles west of Oberwesel. The site had an excellent restaurant. The facilities were very good also. This info is 20 years old so things might have changed

The Motorcaravanners Club used to run a rally each year for the spectacle. It was very difficult to get on as it was usually fully booked well in advance.

A word of warning the place gets absolutely mobbed, or it did 20 years ago I can't see things would have improved.

Maybe someone will come up with some up to date info.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi spat,

May be too late, but try camping loreleyblick at St Goar.

http://www.camping-loreleyblick.de/.../Rhein_in_Flammen_gb/rhein_in_flammen_gb.html

pete.


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

I think it was in flame around 1945!
    

Eddie


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Hi Spat,

Sorry, you may be there too late in the year. Have a look at this tour operators offering for details http://www.firework.rhine-river.com/index.html . 
From experience some years ago, if you are lucky enough to be able to watch from a camp site be there a few days early to stake a good place to watch from as they get very full on the display night.

Regards


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

We did this last year and the previous year, spectacular. We were camped at Ruddesheim-am -Rhein at a site on the river (nice site with ample room 5mins from town centre) whose name escapes me but was G08 in the Caravan Club european Touring book for 2004, thats the best I can find as I have not been able to lay my hands on the book and the bills only refer to G08. 
We took a trip up river on a boat where we had a meal on the way and were able to watch from mid river with all the other vessels on station, too many ships to count (excess of 50). In our opinion this is the best way to see, and here, the show as it has clear views and occurs almost above and both banks are clearly visible. We were there in 2003 11 to16 September and 2004 9 to 14 September, so you should still be able to get there.
Superb display and should not be missed, it was so good the first time we had to go the next year, and we would go again this year if we had the time available.


----------



## spat (May 23, 2005)

Thank you everyone who replied, I will follow all suggestions. Tthe CC are holding a rally but I have been unable to contact the Centre, they are probably away, and probably the rally is full. We were rather late in deciding to travel. By the way, we're travelling for the second time this year with Norfolklines. We paid £56, I think, for 5 days in April (convenient times) and now travelling unlimited time for £68 (out 17.00 and back 10.30am on a Friday). We could have gone for £53 for other times but we now prefer to spend the extra (as little as it is) and travel at more civilised times. In the day when fares were double or more than this, it was worth it to choose less "civilised" times.


----------

